# Bug out bag



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi all im just looking pointers on what to put in my bug out bag as it my first time doing this.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

bfastnate said:


> Hi all im just looking pointers on what to put in my bug out bag as it my first time doing this.


Where are you bugging out to?
What are the basic things you would need to get there?
Now you know what to put in your BOB.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe at the top of this page you should try typing in "bug out bag" and you will find this topic has been covered ten thousand times.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Use the *SEARCH* function at the top of the site to help you.


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

It says no threads


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The search function sucks. I just tried "bug out bag" and got a bunch of totally irrelevant responses. I've never had any help using the search option so I can understand the frustration of newbies.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not much into BOB's so I haven't posted much in threads about them but I looked at some old threads I posted in to see if I could find a link for you. I hope this helps.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/building-2-packs-24416/

There used to be some great links at the bottom of a thread but no cigar this time.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

bfastnate said:


> It says no threads


I just did a search and found a BOB post made just 10 days ago!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/need-help-bob-shtfb-27746/


----------



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

This is a basic list of BOB, GHB,prepping stuff, etc different items can be added or deleted based on your needs like different weapons, ammo, winter clothes, summer clothes, etc 

A few people have asked if I carry all this stuff and the answer is NO. An example in the communication section, I dont carry a CB radio and all the other radios listed but might carry the handheld HAM radio. Like I said it is a general list of "prep" items to help you establish what you think you might need or want. A ton of the stuff listed can be left out down to a few basic items.

I also look at bugging out in a few different ways like are you going to be able to take your car, if so then you can take things like the CB radio and more weapons and ammo. If on foot only you will have to start making choices a lot different. I do it in layers, lets say I have to ditch my car and grab just my BOB then I dont want to leave something out important. The "extra" stuff that would be in the car goes in plastic totes, duffle bags, luggage, etc. It also depends on where you are bugging out to. 

I am fortuante enough to have 100 acres to go to that is easy access by car including all the way to the back side of the property. It is very rural and already off the grid to normal human use. 

Different situations will determine what you do carry and what you dont carry....

ALCE (ALICE) US FRAME PACK or similar 

WATER
Stainless water bottle
Canteen (military with metal cup insert and carrying pouch)
Water purification system (Seychelle Pure Water Straw)
Water purification tablets
5 gallon collapsible water jug

FIRE
Magnesium Fire starter
Matches
Lighter (windproof butane) 
Small extra bottle of butane (this is an extra)
Fire fuel cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly 
Dryer lint
Char Cloth

FOOD BASICS (high energy foods)
Powder Gatorade
Power Bars or energy bars
Peanut butter
Beef Jerky
Spam
Tuna
Sardines 
Ramen Noodles
Freeze dried soups
Pasta (flavored bag style)
Instant Rice
Oatmeal
Grits 
Nuts
Instant Coffee (comfort)
Spices (comfort)
Mess kit
Folding pocket stove (Esbit brand)
Utensils (Hobo knife,spork,etc)
P38 can opener

SHELTER
Tent
Tent Stakes (extra)
Tarps (two 6x8) 
Blanket (wool or fleece)
Sleeping bag
Sleeping Pad

BASIC SURVIVAL ITEMS
Basic survival book (SAS by John Wiseman) (Army survival book)
First aid book
Whistle
Emergency Blanket


EXTRAS 
Insect Netting
Absorbent synthetic style towel (shammy carwash style)
Green 3M Scrubby
Writing kit (waterproof tablet, paper, pencil, Sharpie marker)
Paper clips
Gloves (leather work)
Metal mirror
Coat hanger
Trash bags 55 gal drum liners (non scented black)
American Flag (small light weight) 
White bandana or satin cloth
Ear plugs 4 sets
Razor blades (type used for scrapers that have a card board paper cover)

REPAIR AND BUILDING 
Shoe Goo 
Small nails (finishing size, 10-20 quantity) 
Super Glue
Zip ties (various sizes)
Electric tape
Duck tape
Paracord (100ft)


FIRST AID
First aid kit (bandages, gauze, wraps, band aids, etc)
Tylenol
Ibuprofen
Imodium
Pepto
Benadryl
Neosporin
Asprin
Antibiotics (human or fish antibiotics)
Wonder Dust Powder (Like Quick Clot, Made for animals works on humans found at Tractor Supply) 
Adult Multi Vitamin 
Moleskin
Chap Stick
Sun screen
Bug Spray (40% (or higher) DEET)
Medicated Powder (talc, Gold Bond)
Personal medicine (insulin, heart, blood pressure, etc 30 day supply)
Specific medications for your issues (bee sting, poison oak, etc)
Extra pair of prescription glasses
Eye patch
Blow out Kit

HYGENE KIT
Baby or wet wipes 
Sponge
Wash cloth 
Tooth brush
Tooth paste
Tooth epoxy (for dental repairs)
Dental Floss
Soap liquid or bar
Folding brush or comb
Q-tips 
Nail trimmers
Tweezers
Sewing kit (with extra big needles including curved for repairs) 
Toilet paper


COMFORT,SANITY and Trade
Playing cards (plastic water proof) “survival cards” have lots of information
Dice (regular and ones with playing card pics)
Candy (Altoids or some other long lasting candy)
Chewing Gum
Reading material (Bible, survival story, Lewis and Clark, etc)
Travel pocket size games (Checkers-Chess-Backgammon- Cribbage)
Tobacco (I like bulk pipe and corn cob pipes or loose cig tobacco and paper)
Vodka or Whiskey (pint flask)
Gold Pan (pass the time and possible trade gold)
Cash (minimum $200.00)

PROTECTION AND HUNTING
.22 Rifle and Ammo (or AR with .22 bolt and mags)
.22 Pistol and Ammo
Crossman Air pistol (model 1377) and pellets
Folding Sling Shot (sling bow kit with arrows)
Gun cleaning kit (bore snake, dry graphite, oil, tooth brush)
Fishing kit
Yo Yo Fishing traps 
Snare traps
Steel leg trap (#1 size)
Trip wire
X Large mouse traps
Pepper spray 
ASP
Zip ties used for zip cuffs (plastic hand cuffs) 


COMUNICATION and TRAVEL
Walkie Talkie (GMRS, FRS, frequencies)*
Ham Radio*
CB Radio
Scanner
AM/FM solar/crank radio with USB charger (Eton Scorpion)
Solar USB charger
Extra Cell Phone and car/USB charger
Compass
Maps
Binoculars 
Light sticks
Flash light (led)
Head Lamp (led)
Small led clip on light
Extra batteries for flash light
12v inverter for your car

TOOLS
Machete
Hatchet
Folding shovel
Multi purpose tool (Leatherman)
Fillet knife
Survival knife (do not go cheap here, You can find good quality for not a lot of money but dont buy a "Rambo knife" from the flea market) 
Pocket knife 
Floding tactical pocket clip knife
Sharpening stone/tool
Scissors 


CLOTHES
Boots
Shower Shoes (water shoes, flip flops, etc)
Underwear
Thermal underware
Wool Gloves
Socks (wool)
Cargo Pants (with zip off legs)
T shirts (synthetic type)
Shirts
Rain Jacket
Thin nylon shorts (quick drying)
Lightweight fleece jacket 
Coat (if in the right climate and season) 
PVC or military poncho
Gloves (wool)
Gloves (tactical)
Sun glasses
Shooting/safety glasses
Time keeping (waterproof, wrist watch, pocket watch, clip watch)
Bandana
Baseball Hat
Boonie hat
Beanie Cap, toboggan, ski mask
Para cord bracelet


IDENTIFICATION
Driver license (copy)
Social Security Card (copy)
Birth Certificate (Copy)
USB memory card (with personal data)
Pre paid phone card
Medical alert issues


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

> This is a basic list of BOB, GHB,prepping stuff, etc different items can be added or deleted based on your needs like different weapons, ammo, winter clothes, summer clothes, etc


I think it would be a more fruitful discussion if you would simply post the content of your bag which represents ( generally) what you consider a priority in your specific or unique circumstance.

Here is mine: ( edited to be more specific)

Contents-

Food/Water:
(2) Canteens
(1) metal cup
64 oz of canteen water which will have to be replenished by way of a Katadyn water filter. If I am able to stay with or have access to my vehicle (another 2.5 gallons).

1- lifestraw

Food:
(1) Datrex food brick (16 bars), 
unsalted peanuts
vitamins 
(4) cliff bars.

Shelter:
French Shelter Half
2 emergency blankets
plenty of 550 cordage

First Aid:
Compression bandages
3m Wound strips
tourniquet
self adhering gauze
assorted boo-boo items

Fire making:
Cotton balls
bic lighters
mischmetal

Self Defense:
personal firearm of choice
1 extra magazine

Tools:
folding pocket knife
fixed blade knife
leatherman squirt
cold steel spetznaz shovel
2 led flashlights (extra batteries)
canteen cup w/ integral stove
6 in spork
p38 can opener
3 feet of speed tape
USAF sewing kit
dummy line (decoy line)
silcock key

Utility (other)
eton radio
$200 cash
extra clothing (season specific)
Well broken in 6" boot
Hat
Gloves
2 cotton bandanna's
poncho

Hygene:
Warrior wipes


----------



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

I was being "specific" by listing my take one what people may want to put in their bag/preps and what I have either in my bag or on hand. It is more "fruitful" to list various items that some people may actually keep in a bag or they may not have thought of they may not want to keep in their bag but have on hand in their preps. Each person will have to determine what works best for their particular situation based on knowledge they gain by doing research and accessing that information.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

If a person asked me what carb I selected for my 1972 chevy PU and I said an Edelbrock 600 w/ electric choke.. that is specific and fosters a discussion about why I selected that carb. If they know anything about my truck then they kinda get the sense of where I am going and why. If I simply list 37 different carbs that someone may want to use in the same application, that is a whole different conversation.


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

yes, you'd need a truck to haul all that stuff. if it's not likely to be needed (badly) in a very few days, it belongs cached at your BOL, not in your BOB. you gotta be able to run with your BOB. Vehicles are likely to get shot-up, blocked from further travel, etc. So you'd best not be counting upon having the "extra" stuff carried by your vehicle.


----------

